# VB 36 Master bowlturner Lathe for sale



## John. B (11 Oct 2009)

Iv'e just been sent an email from the secretary of our turning club,
and has given permission to repeat it here if there is anyone interested.

*Dear secretary

The following item may be of interest to your members.

Due to semi - retirement and a downsize of my workshop, I have for sale my VB 36 Master bowlturner ( no tailstock) as the lathe was purchased purely for bowl and platter turning.

It is the high stand model, and comes complete with toolrest beam, 300mm straight rest, deep hollowing rest, 

140 and 200mm faceplates, 33mm x 3.5mm and 1inch x 12tpi backplate adaptors, reducing sleeves to take 1inch toolrests, set of spare drive belts, operators manual plus VB lube and grease gun.

Having recently been fitted with new WEG frequency inverter/selectronic variable speed controller, the lathe is in excellent condition, has been well looked after, having had only light use as a second lathe. Any trial welcome.

As VB's very rarely appear on the market, the saving against buying new is considerable.

Price £3.000 or very nearest offer.

Contact Alan Southworth by email or Tel. 01254 727314*


I believe that phone code is in the Blackburn area.

John. B


----------



## wizer (12 Oct 2009)

these things are like buses :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Oct 2009)

wizer":bjohm141 said:


> these things are like buses :lol:


Yeah, cost a fortune and never where you want them.

Pete


----------



## petercharlesfagg (12 Oct 2009)

I am very interested and would dearly like to purchase but as with most things like this, they always come on to the market when I have no funds!

Peter.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Oct 2009)

Just think how big a platter you could turn with one Peter :lol: 

There are a couple on flea bay at the moment though what pricwe they'll go for is anyone's guess. There also seem to be a lot of Graduates, Wadkins, Viceroys etc. Don't know why.

Pete


----------



## wizer (12 Oct 2009)

Judging by a couple of recent sales, this is vastly over priced.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Oct 2009)

Correction.

Someone just pointed out to me that there don't seem to be any VB's on ebay at present. I have seen some fairly recently but hadn't checked if they were still there so I apologise.

Pete


----------



## Scrums (13 Oct 2009)

It's only about 40 miles to Blackburn from here......

no....can't afford it......

well, maybe if......no,no,no....

perhaps - it's my birthday next month......

nahh, Mrs scrums is bound to notice it.......hmmmm......


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (13 Oct 2009)

John. B":e8lce39g said:


> Iv'e just been sent an email from the secretary of our turning club,
> and has given permission to repeat it here if there is anyone interested.
> 
> *Dear secretary
> ...


----------



## John. B (13 Oct 2009)

Welcome Alan, to the forum.
I hope you didn't mind me putting your letter to Jon on our forum?
I considered your advert would be worth widening to people who care about woodworking. 8)

John. B


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (13 Oct 2009)

Hi John
I'm fine with that, thanks for thinking of it.

Regards

Alan


John. B":hsckn4ec said:


> Welcome Alan, to the forum.
> I hope you didn't mind me putting your letter to Jon on our forum?
> I considered your advert would be worth widening to people who care about woodworking. 8)
> 
> John. B


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (13 Oct 2009)

Actually, based on new prices, this VB 36 is quite modestly priced, and as used VB's very rarely appear on the market represents excellent value.


wizer":3qcyaw13 said:


> Judging by a couple of recent sales, this is vastly over priced.


----------



## big soft moose (13 Oct 2009)

ALAN SOUTHWORTH":3fjowzpo said:


> Actually, based on new prices, this VB 36 is quite modestly priced, and as used VB's very rarely appear on the market represents excellent value.
> 
> 
> wizer":3fjowzpo said:
> ...



yep but you cant price second hand by new - wizer has a point - the last one i saw for sale was nearly a grand cheaper than yours.

that said my opinion is that the VB36 is overpriced when new too - yes its a good lathe but IMO its not _that_ much better than the competition


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2009)

ALAN SOUTHWORTH":2sd28ce5 said:


> Actually, based on new prices, this VB 36 is quite modestly priced, and as used VB's very rarely appear on the market represents excellent value.
> 
> 
> wizer":2sd28ce5 said:
> ...



Welcome to the forum Alan. I'm sure it hurts to see it devalued so much. But a couple of these have changed hands recently over a grand cheaper than you're selling it. It's a fantastic lathe and I'm sure you'll get a sale. Are you giving up turning or just changing lathes?


----------



## Blister (13 Oct 2009)

I gave Alan a ring to see if he wanted to sell some extras , that would go nice with my VB , but Alas , the offer was rejected as Alan wants to seel it all in one go :?  

Never mind , will see what else turns up :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (13 Oct 2009)

Blister":1ft4msmk said:


> I gave Alan a ring to see if he wanted to sell some extras , that would go nice with my VB , but Alas , the offer was rejected as Alan wants to seel it all in one go :?
> 
> Never mind , will see what else turns up :lol:



you could just buy the whole thing from him, strip out the bits you want then sell the basic BGM to tom - tom could finance that by selling the BRM to me (at a huge loss natch)- and i could finance that by selling my BWM to someone else  you know it makes sense


----------



## Blister (13 Oct 2009)

big soft moose":1nprkx3x said:


> Blister":1nprkx3x said:
> 
> 
> > I gave Alan a ring to see if he wanted to sell some extras , that would go nice with my VB , but Alas , the offer was rejected as Alan wants to seel it all in one go :?
> ...



Err :? 

run that by me again . I got lost half way along the thread


----------



## wizer (13 Oct 2009)

Pete. Shut Up  :lol:


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (13 Oct 2009)

I can not speak for the condition of the lathes you refer to, nor can you I suspect. As for the 'new' price, you get what you pay for. And the VB 36 is by far the finest lathe on the market today. As an engineer I can gategorically say that the build quality of the VB 36 is second to none and this is reflected by the demand for new VB's by both professional and serious amateur woodturners both here and abroad who are prepared to wait the 8 - 12 weeks for delivery, as the lathes are built to order in the UK.


big soft moose":r39d55fl said:


> ALAN SOUTHWORTH":r39d55fl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, based on new prices, this VB 36 is quite modestly priced, and as used VB's very rarely appear on the market represents excellent value.
> ...


----------



## big soft moose (13 Oct 2009)

ALAN SOUTHWORTH":diapwv44 said:


> I can not speak for the condition of the lathes you refer to, nor can you I suspect. As for the 'new' price, you get what you pay for. And the VB 36 is by far the finest lathe on the market today. As an engineer I can gategorically say that the build quality of the VB 36 is second to none and this is reflected by the demand for new VB's by both professional and serious amateur woodturners both here and abroad who are prepared to wait the 8 - 12 weeks for delivery, as the lathes are built to order in the UK.
> 
> 
> big soft moose":diapwv44 said:
> ...



I'm not looking for an argument alan - i hope you get a sale - but if you dont you'll know that tom and I were right - I genuinely hope that in your case we arent.

that said if the VB is such a fantastically well engineered and heavily constructed piece of kit which will last for ever and a day, then there is no reason to belive that the others we saw for sale were in anything less than fine working order also


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (13 Oct 2009)

I am downsizing the workshop, and as the VB is used as a second lathe, selling it would leave space for a further work bench, I have had 5 interested parties, but I shall wait for a sensible offer, otherwise it shall remain.


wizer":160kx8ad said:


> ALAN SOUTHWORTH":160kx8ad said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, based on new prices, this VB 36 is quite modestly priced, and as used VB's very rarely appear on the market represents excellent value.
> ...


----------



## big soft moose (13 Oct 2009)

wizer":280czet9 said:


> Pete. Shut Up  :lol:



the wife often feels the same ....


----------



## John. B (13 Oct 2009)

If that's the second lathe_,,,,,,,,,,What on earth is the first?[/__i] :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool::tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool:


John. B_


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (14 Oct 2009)

The first lathe is a centre lathe, the words merely mean that the centre lathe is used more frequently than is the dedicated bowl turning lathe which happens to be a VB36. Does this help to clarify the wording?


John. B":1mjzpmmi said:


> If that's the second lathe_,,,,,,,,,,What on earth is the first?[/__i] :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool::tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool:
> 
> 
> John. B_


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (14 Oct 2009)

Your opinions and comments are taken on board and noted.


big soft moose":25xbu6rq said:


> ALAN SOUTHWORTH":25xbu6rq said:
> 
> 
> > I can not speak for the condition of the lathes you refer to, nor can you I suspect. As for the 'new' price, you get what you pay for. And the VB 36 is by far the finest lathe on the market today. As an engineer I can gategorically say that the build quality of the VB 36 is second to none and this is reflected by the demand for new VB's by both professional and serious amateur woodturners both here and abroad who are prepared to wait the 8 - 12 weeks for delivery, as the lathes are built to order in the UK.
> ...


----------



## ALAN SOUTHWORTH (13 May 2010)

I apologise for not notifying the site that the VB 36 was sold some time ago for the full asking price. Had I had another 20 machines I could have sold the lot, such has been the demand.


----------



## dannyshayspencer (1 May 2022)

John. B said:


> Iv'e just been sent an email from the secretary of our turning club,
> and has given permission to repeat it here if there is anyone interested.
> 
> *Dear secretary
> ...


How much us dollars99


----------



## Southdownswolf (1 May 2022)

dannyshayspencer said:


> How much us dollars99



The thread was 12 years ago...


----------

